# A couple questions for experianced pigeon people



## kcnebcarroll2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got a male pigeon today. It is tame but it tries to fly away when I try to pick it up. It is loosing feathers. Also, we clipped its wings and now it cant fly up to its perch...What should I do?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Give him some time. He might decide to hang out with you more if you let him come on your own terms. I know I had to learn over time that my male dove is a "touch-me-not." That doesn't mean he hates me, it's just that he wants to observe unbothered. He's basically a Persian cat with wings--liking to get his way and be nosy. 

See if you can get the bird to eat seed or raw unsalted Spanish peanuts from your hand in the cage (if he's scared either take out your hand or leave your hand almost flat against the bottom of the cage, holding as still as possible.) After a while (could be a long while, possibly quite a few days--you've gotta be patient) he may eventually trust you enough to eat from your hand. Then he might eventually learn to come to you for treats. 

Not sure exactly how long this would take with a pigeon. It took several months for Ed to get settled in, and even then he's very opinionated about what he wants to do. 

Make sure that bird stays indoors away from cats and dogs and little kids since you clipped his wings.

Also, can you move the perch down until the feathers grow back so that he can perch? He might also like a brick to sit on.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Since you just got the pigeon, it will take time for him to get use to you and his new surroundings. Tame birds will fly away from you too, especially if you extend your hand to them. They do not see your hands as a part of you. It is not quite moulting season yet, but if it lost some feathers, it is probably related to stress. 

What should you do ? For starters, give your new pigeon time. Be patient with him. He is not going to be comfortable ustill he knows you, his surroundings and trusts you. 

Secondly, please let his wings grow back. I am personally against wing clipping unless there is a medical reason for doing so. If the bird gets out or a predator trys to get him, he is defensless and can't escape.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Libis said:


> Give him some time. He might decide to hang out with you more if you let him come on your own terms. I know I had to learn over time that my male dove is a "touch-me-not." That doesn't mean he hates me, it's just that he wants to observe unbothered. He's basically a Persian cat with wings--liking to get his way and be nosy.


Very good advice. I just want to add that what you just said is so true. I have 10 pet pigeons, but two of them prefer not to be touched and will not fly to my arm, whereas the others battle to be on me. It is just part of somes personality. I respect that and give them their space.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O-BOY
Another Don't use Liquid Soap----CLIP THE WINGS


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sky tx said:


> O-BOY
> Another Don't use Liquid Soap----CLIP THE WINGS


I might be really tired but what do you mean with the liquid soap part?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

sky tx said:


> O-BOY
> Another Don't use Liquid Soap----CLIP THE WINGS


????????


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Put Liquid Soap on the wing flights.It can't fly. 7-8-9-10.--Maybe more flights if need be.
Then wnen its tame--wash the soap Off.
The feathers will be the same as before you soaped them.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Put Liquid Soap on the wing flights.It can't fly. 7-8-9-10.--Maybe more flights if need be.
> Then wnen its tame--wash the soap Off.
> The feathers will be the same as before you soaped them.


No problems develop from them preening with the soap in there? I guess Dawn is used on birds a lot anyway, so it must not be all that harmful. I would never have thought of that, anyways.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

It Might be best If I stop posting things that I know works.
Seems like evertime I post- someone always Questions Me And wants a "SOURCE".
It worked for me the last 30-35 years.
SO---Clip the Wings or pull Flights.----Your Choice.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I apologize sir,I had been responding and let the computer for a couple of minutes and did not see your recent post.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Surprisingly to most people, very few pigeons actualy like to be handled, even tame ones.
Those that do, it usually takes a long time and a lot of trust, or they have been brought up as a fledgeling & it is part of their usual routine, so are used to it and put up with it, although they may still not like it.
If you have just got him, he will need time to settle in, also, he needs time to explore his new surroundings and find places where he feels safe & secure.
Pigeons normally like to be up high where they can see everything that is going on.
The fact that you have clipped his feathers will make him even more wary of you, as you had to handle him to do that and now he cant fly.
When you need to approach him, do it from his level (difficult now that he cant get up anywhere), talk to him quietly & gently & offer him some treats.
Everything about pigeons & trust has to be on their terms. If he moves away, dont force yourself on him to chase him into a corner or he will never trust you in order to come to you.
His feather loss will probably be the stress of his new surroundings added by the fact that he cant escape anywhere he feels safe.
When you offer him treats, dont do it in such a way that it is a bribe for him to let you pick him up. Give him the treat, talk to him & let him do his own thing.
Once he accepts and trusts you as someone who feeds him & cares & is not going to harm him, he will hopefully come to you when he wants to.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sky tx said:


> It Might be best If I stop posting things that I know works.
> Seems like evertime I post- someone always Questions Me And wants a "SOURCE".
> It worked for me the last 30-35 years.
> SO---Clip the Wings or pull Flights.----Your Choice.


No-one asked for a source, and there's nothing wrong in asking if soaping the flights could cause them a problem when preening.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sky tx said:


> It Might be best If I stop posting things that I know works.
> Seems like evertime I post- someone always Questions Me And wants a "SOURCE".
> It worked for me the last 30-35 years.
> SO---Clip the Wings or pull Flights.----Your Choice.


I just had never heard of that before. It's a good idea. It would probably save me time with certain birds, too. I never asked for sources, I was just pondering the idea. 

Btw, I do not clip any of my birds' wings--not even the parrots.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

John D. is correct.
I guess Other flyers-Pigeon People --Think I would do lots of things to "HARM" my birds.
They Think I would tell them to soap the wings -IT WILL HARM THEM--"It will make them Sick-Maybe ever die"?
Yes I have buryed lots of birds---things did not work as I thought they would.
But I Kept 2 Cock birds for 20 years.
I may not know everthing that will work--BUT I do know what will NOT work.
So Folks--try things I have said--Then post that I am just an old 75 year old Dumb-ass.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sky tx said:


> John D. is correct.
> I guess Other flyers-Pigeon People --Think I would do lots of things to "HARM" my birds.
> They Think I would tell them to soap the wings -IT WILL HARM THEM--"It will make them Sick-Maybe ever die"?
> Yes I have buryed lots of birds---things did not work as I thought they would.
> ...


I really don't get why you're so upset. All I said was that I wouldn't have thought of that because my first instinct would have been chemicals=bad. But, upon further thought as stated in my initial post it made sense because liquid soap (Dawn) is commonly used on birds anyway. My very first post here acknowledged you being right but you're still freaking out.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Sky, you really need to chill a bit again 
Most folks question things because they are not sure, they dont do it just for the sake of it - (although from some other posts I can see where youre coming from)
Not everyone automatically knows your experiance & accepts it.
I would consider your inputs are valuable and the board is a way for your knowledge to be passed on, but in this day and age people do question things they may think strange. They just need a logical reason or explanation


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I've done the wing souping three times before. It works great I dont have a trap just a door. So souping the wings can get you 1 or 2 hours of no fly time. They dry a lot faster here when it's 90 or 100 and humidiy is 2-20%.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Paki Tipplers said:


> I've done the wing souping three times before. It works great I dont have a trap just a door. So souping the wings can get you 1 or 2 hours of no fly time. They dry a lot faster here when it's 90 or 100 and humidiy is 2-20%.


Have you ever tried it with indoor birds? 

I wonder if our high humidity here would be a big problem then?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a video about soaping the wings.
I don't know about inside birds but here in AZ's heat and low humidity it's only buying you a hour, hour half tops.
You can also tape the flight feathers with a small band of cello.
I have not tried that method though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPReyZgHzWY&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> Here is a video about soaping the wings.
> I don't know about inside birds but here in AZ's heat and low humidity it's only buying you a hour, hour half tops.
> You can also tape the flight feathers with a small band of cello.
> I have not tried that method though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPReyZgHzWY&feature=channel_video_title


Taping sounds uncomfortable for the bird. 

Right now I won't have anyone to tame down for a while anyways, except the babies, but it's great learning all of these options.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kcnebcarroll2010 said:


> I just got a male pigeon today. It is tame but it tries to fly away when I try to pick it up. It is loosing feathers. Also, we clipped its wings and now it cant fly up to its perch...What should I do?


sounds like you clipped a bit too much..you can clip not as much and they still can beable to fly up a bit..but not go too high.. all you can do now is wait for them to grow out.. personally I would of not handicapped him at all..pigeons are not like hookbills that are needy..they usually are stand offish with humans.


----------



## kcnebcarroll2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldnt have if i had a choice my mom made me


----------

